# VK - Our staff may be a little crazy at times - but we like it that way



## Stroodlepuff (20/7/15)

@MiffyPuff has a new tat (even though it is only temporary, it was done by tattoo artists with carbon and all )

​

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/7/15)

Oooo that gives me a great idea for VapeCon next year!!! 


Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Oooo that gives me a great idea for VapeCon next year!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!



Ooooh cant wait to hear it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (20/7/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> @MiffyPuff has a new tat (even though it is only temporary, it was done by tattoo artists with carbon and all )
> 
> View attachment 31685​

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/7/15)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## JK! (21/7/15)

Maybe it improves her customer service...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## DarkSide (22/7/15)

Just a tad disappointed, created my account, received an e-mail to confirm same, quite a few items I want to purchase, so sent an e-mail on Tuesday night requesting advice on a 100w mod, no response till this point in time. Just my luck that the SMOK "dies on me", just refused to function at all, threw this away in disgust and want to replace this with "something better", will just have to keep looking.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/7/15)

DarkSide said:


> Just a tad disappointed, created my account, received an e-mail to confirm same, quite a few items I want to purchase, so sent an e-mail on Tuesday night requesting advice on a 100w mod, no response till this point in time. Just my luck that the SMOK "dies on me", just refused to function at all, threw this away in disgust and want to replace this with "something better", will just have to keep looking.



Hi @DarkSide, please advise which email address you sent your enquiry to? We are having problems with the sales@vapeking.co.za email address at the moment. Please forward to sharri@vapeking.co.za / warren@vapeking.co.za

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DarkSide (22/7/15)

The e-mail was sent to sales@vapeking.co.za, as per the website.


----------

